# poor people?



## ohiogoatgirl (Dec 17, 2011)

POOR PEOPLE ?

One day, the father of a very wealthy family took his son on a trip to the country with the express purpose of showing him how poor people live. They spent a couple of days and nights on the farm of what would be considered a very poor family.

On their return from their trip, the father asked his son, 'How was the trip?'
...
'It was great, Dad.'

'Did you see how poor people live?' the father asked.

'Oh yeah,' said the son.

'So, tell me, what did you learn from the trip?' asked the father.

The son answered:

'I saw that we have one dog and they had four.
We have a pool that reaches to the middle of our garden and they have a creek that has no end. We have imported lanterns in our garden and they have the stars at night. Our patio reaches to the front yard and they have the whole horizon. We have a small piece of land to live on and they have fields that go beyond our sight. We have servants who serve us, but they serve others. We buy our food, but they grow theirs. We have walls around our property to protect us, they have friends to protect them.'

The boy's father was speechless.

Then his son added, 'Thanks Dad for showing me how poor we are.'

Isn't perspective a wonderful thing? Makes you wonder what would happen if we all gave thanks for everything we have, instead of worrying about what we don't have.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW ... thats neat .


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> POOR PEOPLE ?
> 
> One day, the father of a very wealthy family took his son on a trip to the country with the express purpose of showing him how poor people live. They spent a couple of days and nights on the farm of what would be considered a very poor family.
> 
> ...


 So very well put! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 17, 2011)

I have seen this before.  I really like it.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 17, 2011)

That was so well put. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

Never heard that one.  Thanks for sharing.  

Out of the mouth of babes!  

K


----------



## punk-a-doodle (Dec 29, 2011)

My dad shared that one with me.  Love it.


----------

